# Unexpected to say the least



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Gmail


Gmail is email that’s intuitive, efficient, and useful. 15 GB of storage, less spam, and mobile access.



mail.google.com


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Gmail


Gmail is email that’s intuitive, efficient, and useful. 15 GB of storage, less spam, and mobile access.



mail.google.com


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> Gmail
> 
> 
> Gmail is email that’s intuitive, efficient, and useful. 15 GB of storage, less spam, and mobile access.
> ...


so now your spamming for gmail???


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

No. I put a link to what I thought was a website. Turns out it was an email. Not sure if the problem was on my side or the new PZ format. 
What I was trying to communicate was the incongruity of a Plumbing Code Body giving advise on setting up an indoor cannibis facility. Times they are achangin.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> No. I put a link to what I thought was a website. Turns out it was an email. Not sure if the problem was on my side or the new PZ format.
> What I was trying to communicate was the incongruity of a Plumbing Code Body giving advise on setting up an indoor cannibis facility. Times they are achangin.


LOL..yes they are....


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here in Canada you only need backflow prevention in a legal grow opp. Hydroponics I think you have to have a tank with an air gapped filler the same as a greenhouse. 

Processing it depends on the utility you connect to. I believe the UPC is the same our's on this, but you should check your local codes.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

hell, just give the inspector some free samples and your good to go....💲


----------

